
CSC Upshot: Announcing a $400M fund for startups on AngelList - applecore
http://blog.angel.co/post/131017147560/csc-upshot
======
pavornyoh
Big thread running-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10372739)

